# Questions about constipation and healthy remedies



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello All,

I am wondering what constitutes constipation for our little Havanese babies? How long without them going before I should worry? I'm feeding Bodhi less now because the vet said he's over weight (16.5 lbs)...so that might be contribuating to fewer stools...but...one day...two? When should I be concerned?

Then...what are the best, most natural remedies for constipation?

Thanks, all!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

If you see a whole lot of straining & nothing comes out when you they are trying to go #2. 

What are you feeding Bodhi? Can you feel his ribs? We've had vets in the past tell us that our Havs were overweight when they weren't even close to being overweight. Obviously, they weren't checking the ribs and hair makes them appear bigger...

I think Pumpkin is probably the best natural remedy for both constipation and diarrhea. Make sure to get the straight canned pumpkin not the pumpkin pie filling.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joellyn, is Bohdi just not going or is he trying to go and straining? The most recommended remedy I have always heard is a tablespoon of pumpkin with meals. My boys would not touch pumpkin with a 10 ft pole so I was delighted to be told about 
Arabinogalactin Powder by a canine nutritionist. It is a fiber supplement from the Larch tree and also a powerful antioxident. you can get it at most vitamin shops like Lucky Vitamin online. My boys are very regular now and much more comfortable.

I would say by the third, fourth, day I would call the vet. good luck.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

I feed him a combination of Ziwipeak...which is an air-dried raw food. I supplement with boiled chicken, veggies and a little green tripe.

Pumpkin...I'll keep some on hand. Thanks!

Yeah...I can feel his ribs. But the vet said he gained 3 pounds in six months (going from age 9 months to 15 months of age) and is more rectangular shaped than having a well-defined waistline. Of course, I realize they know next to nothing about nutrition...but...


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

No straining...just not sure he's pooping every day now.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have his nutrition down pat  

Idk, if its just me but when did ppl start going by well defined well defined waistlines on dogs rather than a rib check?  Sounds like this vet maybe used to triangle dogs i.e. Dobermans, Min Pins, Chis, Paps, etc. Not all dogs are triangular. Some breeds have defined waists some do not. Havanese are supposed to be rectangular!!

Sounds to me the vet didn't take in account the breed and his age. He was just a pup filling out. I don't think you need to cut back on his food. Just keep a check on his ribs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is very particular about where is going to poo. He takes his sweet time looking for a great spot, now if he has to really go, it is the first place he comes to in the yard. 

Guess you are going to have to watch him to see if he poos. Dexter has a poo 2-3x day.

Make sure he is getting his fluids and some exercise.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

Renee...Thank you so much for your thoughts on what is overweight for a Havanese! I like my vets...but I do not think they are all that up to par on nutrition, etc. They told me to stop feeding him tripe...that raw food (albeit air dried) was potentially harmful. And no offense to anyone...but...they seem to push Science Diet.

Linda...Thank you too. He did poop today...so I'm feeling better. He could probably use a bit more exercise...but right now in the heat...I don't take him to doggie day care for romping. He does have his sister Leela to play with though.

Anyone else want to...ahem...weigh in...oundn the "when is a Havanese overweight" question?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Joellyn, my boys had both diarhea and constipation in the Ziwi Peak. They also both gained some weight and were starving. When the food gets dehydrated you feed just so little for the same calories... the ZIWI is a very nutrient and calorie dense food. 

There is nothing like a recently converted to preach...but I finally gave into all my reservations and am feeding the Natures Variety Raw Medallions raw...I say that because at one time I cooked them. There is no question that my boys are doing great so I have stopped messing with their food. 

Perhaps consider the frozen raw over the Ziwi-- If you do a search on the forum for Ziwi Peak I seam to remember there were some concerns a while back and that some shops were discontinueing it due to problems with dogs. Just a thought.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Joellyn said:


> Renee...Thank you so much for your thoughts on what is overweight for a Havanese! I like my vets...but I do not think they are all that up to par on nutrition, etc. They told me to stop feeding him tripe...that raw food (albeit air dried) was potentially harmful. And no offense to anyone...but...they seem to push Science Diet.


Yeah, I hear you. I find it pathetic how little most vets know about nutrition and how they're always trying to push their prescription diets. The prescription diets that are nothing but crap full of corn and fillers and other harmful ingredients. Stuff that can be harmful to even a healthy dog! Unfortunately, we learned this the hard way as we were misguided by our old vets and nearly lost one of our Havs due to improper nutrition. Vets are like human doctors pushing pills for kickbacks.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Missy! Wow...thanks for your thoughts on Ziwipeak. They like it but you're right about them starving. The amount suggested for their size is minuscule. I hadn't heard about problems with it...but I've noticed their stools being either very soft or very hard.

Nature's Variety...I think I have a sample of that in the freezer. It's chicken and the idea of feeding raw chicken to my dogs freaked me out...so I've never used it. And wouldn't you know...I just bought one of those huge bags of Ziwipeak.

Renee...I'm right with you on the vets. Just like human doctors...most of them no zip about nutrition or holistic health or alternative therapies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Missy has a good point if your dog is in deed overweight, there is a lot of variance on havs. Mine are between 9.5-12lbs and the one who hit 12 could lose a little more weight and be a bit healthier. The issue with dehydrated is you eat a lot more. Just think of it how many raisins a person can eat v. grapes, beef jerky v. a steak, etc. I have heard dehydrated raw is only for a treat not a meal and all the time?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Find out from your breeder what they think your pup will weigh as an adult. I weigh Dexter about 1x month or every 2 weeks just to see if he is stable or gaining too much. 

I use the rib method also to see if Dexter is getting heavy....of course, just picking him up while he was growing, I could tell he was gaining weight. 

I hear you about the HEAT. I still have to run Dexter in the yard at least 7-8 laps up and down the yard to get the energy out of him or he will drive me crazy. Dexter pretty much tells me when he is tired. Tonight on the run it was only 4 laps and Dexter was pooped! Dexter will run after 6pm when the sun is going down.


----------



## Joellyn (Apr 9, 2009)

Amanda...You know, I wasn't thinking about it being dehydrated, therefore much more dense. I think I will take your suggestion and use it purely for treats. (Oh boy...that's a BIG bag of treats I got there!)

Linda...my...breeder...doesn't bother to return emails or anything...so asking her is a waste of time. :frusty:Bodhi just seems all around...bigger...though.

With the exercise thing...this is where having two Havanese really comes in handy. Bodhi and his little sister Leela run each other around like crazy!:whoo:

(Okay...is there is 12 step program for smilies?)

Anyway...I've decided to just feed them the boiled chicken, veggies, tripe mix for now and rethink what I'm feeding them..._off to the alternative health and food forum for some ideas_

Just want to thank everyone for their thoughts on this. It's so very helpful!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Is pumpkin good for both soft stool and constipation?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan D said:


> Is pumpkin good for both soft stool and constipation?


Yes, if you can get your dog to eat it.  Neither Bugsy nor my poodles will touch it, even if it's mixed into their food. Even worse, they won't touch the food with pumpkin in it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Joellyn,
You could also always up the veggies in your mix for him too. You do run the risk of the stools going the other way though but I have known a lot of people with breeders who are known to overeat/gain weight do this. Also with regular raw, it isn't necessarily constipation unless you feed too much bone but stools are way smaller and firm than with kibble. I bet that applies to the dehydrated as well. But with regular ground raw, my pups eat it pretty fast and I think if I just fed the patties, they would overeat if it wasn't a set amount. On that note some feel you should let them truly live like wolves gorge one day and fast another...  Everyone has a different philosophy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan D said:


> Is pumpkin good for both soft stool and constipation?


Yes, but I don't dare give pumpkin when a dog has the runs. I had a dog with the squirts and the pumpkin only gave him orange squirts!

If you need to add a little fiber to the diet, green beans are a huge favorite around here.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee loves frozen green beans!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie has had problems with constipation since he was a little pup. We've even had to give him baby enemas. For a long time, he was eating Merrick, which seemed to work fine, but then at about 2 years of age he was having problems again. So we switched to Natures Recipe which is touted as being "digestible." It is fish and potato based. He's doing real well now. 
For a while, I was supplimenting his meals with cooked chicken. The more meat he has, the worst his condition gets. Good luck to you!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jan D said:


> Havee loves frozen green beans!


This reminds me of the time when our GR Beau had to be on a diet and the vet told me to mix green beans with his food. He took one mouthful and then walked over to where I was sitting and spit them out in my lap. You could acutally hear him, "Pit-oo-ey!"


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

My daughters beagles were constipated and her vet said to give them green beans and they love them. She said it was helping.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

add some peas to the food each day, it will guarantee success


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My 2 love green beans.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzy, the spitting out image made me laugh!
I find it interesting that you (well, not YOU) went from constipation to a better consistency in the stool with Merrick. I had dogs with decent stools and went to Merrick and had diarrhea. It obviously has more fiber content! (We went back to Fromm quickly.)


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know if this was posted already but pumpkin is the best! Plain canned pumpkin, works for constipation and the dires also. 

I buy a can and drop spoons of it onto a wax paper on a cookie sheet. Freeze it and then put them into freezer bags. Then you have a dollop when ever you need it. My dogs even like them frozen.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I heard the pumpkin is awesome, but none of my three will touch it or any food that it has been mixed with, period. They also hate green beans, peas and pretty much all the veggies....sigh. They are very much like my son - no veggies, no thank you!


----------

